# Input for Carbon Fiber Rod Holders



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

adjustable.
adjustable.
adjustable.
adjustable.
adjustable.

tyvm.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

adjustable...

Done yet?


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Headed to FedEx right now. You wanted 100 right?



Joe
Cm


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Adjustable!!!


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

How much stand off (distance between the rod tube and the mounting tube). I think 3 inches is plenty. I will grab a micrometer and stop at West Marine is a few minutes. I have to run get a few material on the way.

Please chime in.

Joe
Cm


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I'd say experiment, 2.5, 3 3.5 etc... see what works best...


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

are they done yet?


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Cheaper than Scotties.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

How much are Scotty's? 

Joe 
Cm


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Skritus, so far you and and Jan are the only guys to order 100 units. You guys will look like a porcupines on the water. Thanks for the support. I will start with a 3 inch stand-off and a range of 0 to 20 degrees adjustable. They will look simple but manfacturing in more than 20 at a time is very tough.  But I will make it happen along with the calls for 10 othe new items I get daily. Besides they are only $250 each----just kinding! Thanks everyone for the support----I truly appreciate every call/PM/post. Thank you.

Float Shallower,
Joe
Cm


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Adjustable.

Keep the price under $35.00.

Make a model for fly rods.



P.S. If you're doing some R&D on new products, a fly stripping basket would be nice if you kept the price under $135.00.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

$35 dollars! When I sneeze at the shop it cost $35. The price will be fair but it will not be $35. The typical bolt on rod hold is $65+ and weighs 2-3 lbs. I will keep the price fair but $35 is not in my estimates. I am estimating $55-65. Plastic drop in are $15-19. Sorry, just setting expectations.

Float Shallower,
Joe 
Cm


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

cant wait Joe. I am sure they will be worth the money


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Come on Joe I know that cnc is faster then this!What up with your Carb rod holders???


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

Joe, I checked my mail today, guess what....there was not any rod holders!!!!!


----------

